# T.T.Carbon ?



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

does anyone know more about this frame?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Since when did Meckx start making water pumps??


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

SLedoux said:


> does anyone know more about this frame?


I believe it's a Hotta frame with Merckx's name on it. I have a Merckx brochure from the late 90's period and it showcases two Hotta frames similar to your photo.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Bingo!*

Good work Cannibal.....Hotta it is.


----------

